# Papillomavirus vaccine in USA



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

MEDICAL BREAKTHROUGHapillomavirus vaccine in USAhttp://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/NEWS/2006/NEW01385.html


> quote: "This is the first vaccine licensed specifically to prevent cervical cancer.


----------

